# love the new rims



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

hello everyone- i just found these hot rims on eBay. the chrome is different colors like blue, red, green, yellow, and purple. they look HOT -- anyone else seen them? im done with powder.


----------



## handlestolen (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: love the new rims (handlestolen)*

again, randomity...


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (handlestolen)*

shameless self-promoters- ahahaa looks like *you* need to relax... im just debating if i should buy or not --- didnt ask for your opinion in particular- just curious if they are thumbs up or down- CHILL


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

It would help if you posted some pics, or a link genius.


----------



## deepspeed12 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

What the hell


----------



## drdisco (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBone83* »_im done with powder.

Yeah, I would lay off the powder too. It seems to be affecting you in a very negative way.


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (lostmypassword)*

thanks genius- but if i HAD any pics i would post- i dont know where the negativity is coming from- i have a cute little eclipse and want to make it girlie and different- you know, more colorful- thats why i thought those rims would look cool.... *I AM A GIRL BY THE WAY!*


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

i mean- would that look cute on either my eclipse or my jetta?


----------



## deepspeed12 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

No one knows what the hell you are talking about







Link whatever you are trying to show us


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (drdisco)*

funny funny-- i set myself up for that one! - but i think you know what i meant


----------



## boostbarn (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (deepspeed12)*

Photoshopped....


----------



## cstraw (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBone83* »_thanks genius- *I AM A GIRL BY THE WAY!*

That is not an excuse for posting threads that leave little for people to comment upon. Links to the wheels, photos, etc will greatly help in your search for comments and suggestions that have any thought input.
Chris


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBone83* »_hello everyone- i just found these hot rims on eBay. the chrome is different colors like blue, red, green, yellow, and purple. they look HOT -- anyone else seen them? im done with powder.


How can we possibly tell you if we like the wheels without a picture?


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (deepspeed12)*

okay- sorry.... hang on let me find it-


----------



## DownShift (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

Why don't you just copy n paste the auction link from ebay for us to see these icy hot stunta rimz?
-Ash


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBone83* »_hello everyone- i just found these hot rims on eBay. the chrome is different colors like blue, red, green, yellow, and purple. they look HOT -- anyone else seen them? im done with powder.

Even without the photo, I'm going to say "No."
But please include the photo/link so I will have something else to laugh at today.








>8^)
ER


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (VikingVR6GTI)*

http://www.mfxwheel.com is the link from ebay and thats where i found the pics.... 
sorry everyone, im sure its painfully obvious that im new to the whole chat forum thingie so try to bare with me- or ignore me it annoys you but there is no need to be mean


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_
Even without the photo, I'm going to say "No."
But please include the photo/link so I will have something else to laugh at today.








>8^)
ER
how sad for you -- youll never know, will you?


----------



## Clarus (Jun 4, 2003)

im confused.


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

-


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

hahaha- you guys are great


----------



## deepspeed12 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

Here is what she was trying to post.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...14835


----------



## GTI-n-IT (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

Try http://www.mfxwheels.com, but frankly I am not digging the wheels at all, and it would be nice if the wheels would enlarge when you clicked on them. Some of the wheels look like they would be okay with just chrome or aluminum, but otherwise they look kind of chinsy to me.


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: love the new rims (deepspeed12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepspeed12* »_Here is what she was trying to post.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...14835










Gay.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

No one here is really being mean - just a little fun being poked at you. 
Not my request - but just post a photo of yourself and I'm sure all will be forgiven.








>8^)
ER


----------



## deepspeed12 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: love the new rims (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_
Not my request - but just post a photo of yourself and I'm sure all will be forgiven.








>8^)
ER

Its standard issue for all new members


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...14835 --- ahh haa--- here we go, sorry guys! this is the ad i saw on ebay, and i messed up the address is http://www.mfxwheels.com


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

Ok, I'm still sticking with my "No" but if you are really into them, then go for it. Who cares what the rest of us think?








I drive a Focus - do you think I care that a lot of people don't find them appealing? Nope...
>8^)
ER


_Modified by Peloton25 at 12:58 PM 8-18-2004_


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

well of course you guy think these ones are gay-- but the solid blue ones look more guy-ish


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

hmm- thanks for the input everyone! they grow on me, i love the rainbow effect.... but the blue ones are cool too for those manly-men out there!


----------



## Volkscience (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBone83* »_thanks genius- but if i HAD any pics i would post- i dont know where the negativity is coming from- i have a cute little eclipse and want to make it girlie and different- you know, more colorful- thats why i thought those rims would look cool.... *I AM A GIRL BY THE WAY!*

Normally, I'd say no... but since you are a girl, get the wheels anyhow. It's better than the absurd amount of $$ you chicks spend on pointless clothes and shoes. When are ya gonna learn?? Guys don't care about that crap! Just walk around naked, you'll get all the attention you ever wanted and more!








Before someone jumps down my throat... *I'M JUST KIDDING!* I'm not a sexist bastard I swear. 
In all seriousness... those wheels are ugly and I can't see them complimenting any car of any type. However you really should not let people on the internet influence you as to what is "hot or not." Buy what you like, it's your money... I will say that if making your car more cuter and colorful is your goal than they will definitely get you on your way there.


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

well certainly not my style.. but if you like em go for it... they look like they weigh a ton tho


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

i just get tired of regular chrome sometimes --- i think the colors are cool only b.c they are different... so what do you think? is my initiation/hazing over??!! hahah kidding! if yes, then i may consider sending my pic!


----------



## UINT64_MAX (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

I could think of about 100 better ways to spend $1900, but hey, it's your car.
And also you shouldn't expect special treatment just for being a girl. The guys here require pics first.








-Andrew


----------



## ROWDYGTI333 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBone83* »_ *I AM A GIRL BY THE WAY!*

whats your number? (horndogs on the way







)


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

my BF wants to get the blue ones or the solid red--- im a more colorful gal myself


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (ROWDYGTI333)*

hahaha-- uh ohhh


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: love the new rims (deepspeed12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepspeed12* »_Here is what she was trying to post.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...14835









man you'd definately need some powder to like those.


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (AndrewTosh)*

i wasnt expecting special treatment for being a girl at all- i just wanted you to know so you understood why i loved the colorful ones one ebay--


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

http://www.mfxwheels.com has better pics i think--- see the blue ones, my boy is buying those next week for his G35


----------



## TBone83 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*

tootles! ill think about the rims, you guys discouraged me for the time being-


----------



## ROWDYGTI333 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (TBone83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBone83* »_tootles! ill think about the rims, you guys discouraged me for the time being-

lol...welcome


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: love the new rims (ROWDYGTI333)*

damn, those things make me dizzy. In the engineering world, they call the metal those are made out of "japanesium".


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: love the new rims (AndrewTosh)*

theos rims look cheaply made and gay


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: love the new rims (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

No offense , but if i saw a chick with those on her car, I wouldnt talk to her, even if she did look good, cause if we got into a little relationship she would expect me to ride in whatever those rims were on and thats just not happening!!







she would do better going to pep boys and getting spinna hub caps!


----------

